

Ask HN: What is your SSO preference? - bobbywilson0

Is it worth setting up SSO for Google, Twitter, Facebook? Would you prefer just a normal registration? I know there is the option for both, but it seems like annoying to have that many options.
======
steverb
We use <http://rpxnow.com/> we only have to worry about their interface.

